# 66-67 Trunk Lid



## Cross's 66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Gents;

I am having a very difficult time finding a trunk lid for my '66 GTO (any help??). Are the 66 and 67 lids the same? I read one comment in another chat group where it was stated that there were differences between these two years. 

Thanks and cheers,


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

They are different and not interchangeable.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As stated they do differ, The rearward leading edge of the '66 is somewhat straight while the '67 has a peak at center.
See comparison below.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Don't forget*

Don't forget that the trunk lid from a *Tempest* or *Lemans* will work!


----------



## Cross's 66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks very much Goat Roper, GTO Junior, El Monte Slim!! 

If anyone knows where to find a good '66 lid I'd be very happy for the tip.

Cheers, 
M


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Frank's has one for 500 bucks, shipping to Canada will be expensive.

GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Their out there but as stated shipping will be a b!tch.
This guy has a bunch of metal parts; 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/6011810520.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/6011810135.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/6011809431.html


----------



## Cross's 66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks so much for your help!! I really appreciate it.

Regards,
Mike


----------

